# Predator Nation Magazine



## RoughNeck

Has anyone picked up this new predator mag, I seen it at Hastings and got it. Has alot of good articles and helpful hints, called the publiser and they said it was a trial run to see how they sell, before they make anymore.


----------



## hassell

No, not seen that one around, just got power and water last year?


----------



## Dust

parents have been trying to find it for me in Austin Texas with no luck


----------



## RoughNeck

Dust said:


> parents have been trying to find it for me in Austin Texas with no luck


 Try the Wal-mart or a local news stand should have it said not to have published alot of them, tryin to find out more info on it


----------



## wilded

Walmart at Palmer and I 35 has it in Round Rock.


----------



## hassell

Walmart in Sandpoint Idaho don't have any cause I looked today!!


----------



## Dust

thanks wilded. I forwarded the info to my parents.


----------



## wilded

There are some very good articles and then there is some filler material. Like most magazines they have a hard time doing an evaluation of E callers and speak in vague terms. I understand it is hard to rate a non advertiser over a company that fills your magazines with ads. I do wish however we would be able to read some honest head to head tests of the major e callers on the market along with predator rifles and other predator hunting gear. There are enough ads in all the predator magazines without out making the evaluations just another ad. JMHO, ET


----------



## El Gato Loco

wilded said:


> There are some very good articles and then there is some filler material. Like most magazines they have a hard time doing an evaluation of E callers and speak in vague terms. I understand it is hard to rate a non advertiser over a company that fills your magazines with ads. I do wish however we would be able to read some honest head to head tests of the major e callers on the market along with predator rifles and other predator hunting gear. There are enough ads in all the predator magazines without out making the evaluations just another ad. JMHO, ET


How about we make PT the online magazine it was built to be? I'm up for doing honest reviews. We'll allow advertising to anyone who wants it, but no favoritism in our journalism. Anyone who doesn't like that, doesn't have to advertise. I run another site that way and it works well.

I'd gladly pay writers to review stuff.... and I could arrange to get them the equipment.


----------



## Dust

I got the last issue from the wally world in round rock. Thanks wilded


----------



## hassell

Where's the mag. based out of?


----------



## youngdon

I looked at our local wally world, never heard of it. She said that she would give my number to the outside vendor who stocks the magazines.

As far as reviewing stuff "bring it on". I always have an opinion. I'm not the best wth words but, I'll try it.


----------



## AWMiller

Chris Miller said:


> How about we make PT the online magazine it was built to be? I'm up for doing honest reviews. We'll allow advertising to anyone who wants it, but no favoritism in our journalism. Anyone who doesn't like that, doesn't have to advertise. I run another site that way and it works well.
> 
> I'd gladly pay writers to review stuff.... and I could arrange to get them the equipment.


Chris I think that would be a very viable position to take! For those interested in performing reviews and providing sound write-ups maybe you could have them submit several examples of previous work? Or perhaps something else so that you could see their work before you get down the road on this effort. If you need some help or ideas just holler out!!


----------



## AWMiller

as for seeing that Predator Nation magazine.... none sighted in Tarrant or Dallas counties as of yet....


----------



## graver4

I picked up two copies of the magazine for 2 of my sons in Dec. shopping at Sam's Club or BJ's. They both really liked the magazine so I was just searching for it to subscribe & ended up here.


----------



## Helmet_S

Chris I think your idea is great. I think that Predatortalk is becoming popular enough that you could really make it a viable resource for informiaton. I also beleive that with the vast amount of experience on this sight it would be great to see people writing reviews. I would personally love to see reviews from novice hunters to very experienced hunters. that way you know how the product would work for a first timer and a veteran.

I haven't done formal reviews but would love to help out in anyway.


----------



## youngdon

graver4, welcome to the site. It don't matter how you got here, just that you did !


----------



## hassell

Welcome also graver4, enjoy the site!!


----------



## bar-d

Welcome to PT graver4.


----------



## catcapper

Again from the high Colorado rockies







graver4.


----------



## RoughNeck

Welcome graver4 hope you like the site


----------



## ReidRH

Chris that sounds Like a plan to me. I would be glad to help out.


----------



## bucksquatch

Predator Xtreme is a good predator mag, try that http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting


----------



## saskredneck

thats a good idea chris, let me know if i can help. ive done a bit of writing, and lord knows i spend enough time hunting. see how some of these products do in a saskatchewan winter. -30C with a wind that will blow a touque off my head.we could even get a list going of products that people would like to see a review on. that way if someone has that product or buys it they could do a write up.


----------



## bucksquatch

I vote for a review on the Buck Bomb and Predator Bomb attractants


----------



## Yotebuster2120

I just happened to be walking by the rag rack in Smith's Food King and it caught my eye. Bought it and enjoyed it. Not bad for 5.00


----------

